# how far can a compound bow shoot



## burda1021 (Sep 1, 2009)

just curious not an accuracy issue. just a how far issue. if i were to just draw back and let er rip how far could i send an arrow. i ask because i made a booboo. was practicing in the back yard and my d loop came off at mid draw, and my arm canted and the arrow just went needless to say had the d loop fixed that day but dont want to kill anyone. and was just curious as to how far the arrow would have gone. it is non residential area so im not worried about hitting anyone, just curious as to distance the arrow would have went.


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

The furtherest I have seen one fly was something like 430 yards.


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bit of trivia - I've read an English archer from back in the day could shoot a long bow with accuracy up to 200 yards.


----------



## burda1021 (Sep 1, 2009)

thats nuts didnt expect that kind of distance. but then again never just let an arrow fly either


----------



## burda1021 (Sep 1, 2009)

gymrat70 said:


> Bit of trivia - I've read an English archer from back in the day could shoot a long bow with accuracy up to 200 yards.


that is some pretty good shootin. well runnin from prince john he would have had to learn his craft well to join the merry men


----------



## brd556 (Aug 22, 2011)

Simple GOOGLE search came up with this........

*Distances shot

The furthest distance shot with any bow is 2,047 yards (1,871.84m) . This was shot 
by the late Harry Drake in 1988 using a crossbow. The furthest with a hand-held — and 
pulled — bow is 1,336 yds 1' 3" (1,222.01m) , shot by Don Brown with an unlimited 
conventional Flight bow in 1987. My 40kg Compound World Record of 1,162 yards was 
made shooting a 30 kg bow — I can't pull 40 kg!

Distances achieved in Britain include:

Conventional Flight Bow (unlimited): Alan Webster — 916 yards
Compound Flight Bow (60 lbs): Barry Groves - 914 yards. That distance has since been 
beaten*


----------



## burda1021 (Sep 1, 2009)

brd556 said:


> Simple GOOGLE search came up with this........
> 
> *Distances shot
> 
> ...


yeah i saw this doesnt make my stomach feel better knowing i could have flung an arrow that far without hitting something i never thought of this before. Note to self always check your bow. It is only 2 months old never even thought the d loop would snap in under 300 shots. Makes me sick i could have hurt someone or something.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

burda1021 said:


> yeah i saw this doesnt make my stomach feel better knowing i could have flung an arrow that far without hitting something i never thought of this before. Note to self always check your bow. It is only 2 months old never even thought the d loop would snap in under 300 shots. Makes me sick i could have hurt someone or something.


To be honest, I'm gonna put $10 on it that you're overbowing yourself. The d loop didn't break and make your arm magically "cant" (I'm going to guess you meant life/elevate). It was already lifted before it broke, otherwise the timeframe simply wouldn't make sense. 

In other words? You're skydrawing because your bow is far too heavy for you. Now it would be fair to guess you're a big macho guy like 90% of the other people here (or at least think that way), so you'll probably ignore this and tell yourself you're fine.


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

burda1021 said:


> just curious not an accuracy issue. just a how far issue. if i were to just draw back and let er rip how far could i send an arrow. i ask because i made a booboo. was practicing in the back yard and my d loop came off at mid draw, and my arm canted and the arrow just went needless to say had the d loop fixed that day but dont want to kill anyone. and was just curious as to how far the arrow would have gone. it is non residential area so im not worried about hitting anyone, just curious as to distance the arrow would have went.


Another example of why you should draw your bow at a target and not the sky!!


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

Bean Burrito said:


> Now it would be fair to guess you're a big macho guy like 90% of the other people here (or at least think that way), so you'll probably ignore this and tell yourself you're fine.


And another example of why people stop asking questions on AT...because instead of being given/offered constructive advice in a friendly manner, they cop that ^^^ rubbish!


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

I had my share of broken d-loops .... whether the knot slipped or loop got cut by burr on release tooth ( chipped a tooth once...grrrrr :wink: ). Every failure send my arrow towards the general target area simply because i draw my bow inline with target.

Sky drawing , chicken wing , drunken warrior - all these methods help overcome powerful draw weight , but take away from accuracy and lead to injury in later time - not to forget -are just plain dangerous for everyone around . 

Bean's comment might be "spicy" , but He is far from being wrong ... just sayin' .

To answer OP's thread : all my bows are 60lb or less ... the furthest distance i got was about 400 yards . Couple of arrows hit a tree stomps and buried themselves deep enough where i had to break'em off ukey:


----------



## pbusanga (Aug 25, 2010)

^^^ i agree^^ what Burrito said is 100% correct, but no need to qualify with sarcasm


----------



## burda1021 (Sep 1, 2009)

not over drawing i did get done walking 8 hours with a backpack leaf blower on my back which could have led to the feel of being overdrawn. all my bows i shoot at 68-72 pound dw. im really more concerned with the fact that i sent an arrow that far. when you take hunter tracker education they never talk about how far an arrow goes only the bullets. in 6 years of shooting this is really the first ntime anything like this ever happened. the d loop worked for the first 200+ shots.


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

I tried it. A 70# 29" Mathews MQ 1 shooting a Gold Tip 5575 with 3" vanes (385 gr) starting at 275 fps went 445 yards. And that isn't exactly a speed bow.


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

DRAW ON TARGET. Always. Period. There is never any excuse not to except possibly shooting at extreme angles when you need to draw straight and then adjust for the angle.


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

oops...double post


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

Bean Burrito said:


> To be honest, I'm gonna put $10 on it that you're overbowing yourself. The d loop didn't break and make your arm magically "cant" (I'm going to guess you meant life/elevate). It was already lifted before it broke, otherwise the timeframe simply wouldn't make sense.
> 
> In other words? You're skydrawing because your bow is far too heavy for you. Now it would be fair to guess you're a big
> macho guy like 90% of the other people here (or at least think that way), so you'll probably ignore this and tell yourself you're fine.


Breaking a dloop at any angle would be scary. Whether he over-bowed himself or not, judging his character is not right. You could have been far more constructive with your comments. He stated he was scared and was not letting this experience go unnoticed. I was more curious also with how far an arrow will go with how powerful they are today.


----------



## Learn2turn (May 16, 2011)

Could someone explain the "chickenwing" and "drunken warrior" techniques, please?


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

We put a 5 gallon bucket out in a field where we camp and shoot around 300 yds to see who can get the closest, with helical fletching and offset fletching there is quite a bit of drag so 300 yds is about right for bows just above 300 fps and hunting arrows.


----------



## Captain Anvil (Dec 7, 2011)

Learn2turn said:


> Could someone explain the "chickenwing" and "drunken warrior" techniques, please?


^Also curious about this.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Widgeon said:


> DRAW ON TARGET. Always. Period. There is never any excuse not to except possibly shooting at extreme angles when you need to draw straight and then adjust for the angle.


Exactly, well said Widgeon.

Kev


----------



## MaineGuide365 (Jul 18, 2008)

Learn2turn said:


> Could someone explain the "chickenwing" and "drunken warrior" techniques, please?



Have you ever seen someone at the bow range trying to draw a bow way to heavy for them they jerk and bend their arms. And some guys see if they can rip back on there bow and you see them grunt and holler and legs quiver.
I.E. chicken wing or drunken warrior. Not really a technique but lack there of...


----------



## avi8ter (Dec 24, 2008)

Dude, i need your phone number. We came home last week and there was an arrow stuck in the roof of my wifes lexus.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

burda1021 said:


> thats nuts didnt expect that kind of distance. but then again never just let an arrow fly either


And I'm sure you didn't get anywhere near that kind of distance if you were only at mid-draw. Not even half that I'd say.


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have no idea how far one could go, but to you guys who have tested it, did you shoot with your arrow running at a 45 degree angle to the ground? You would need to in order to gain the most distance. If you did, did you try other angles as well? I
Just curious as to how much difference there was.


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

*how far can an arrow go?*

Having made that mistake myself I thought I would do the calculations for max distance.

320 fps half vertical vector, half horizontal for max distance at about 45*
gravity is 32 fps2 or every second you lose 32fps. that means with max vertical speed of 160 fps you get 5 seconds up and 5 seconds down.
starting with a max horizontal (the other half of your speed) you get about 10 seconds flight time. while drag is a factor lets call it 10% so max distance =160 x10 = 1600 ft or 533 yrds. Knock off 10% and make it 480 yards. 

Max distance in a vaccum about 530 yards, high density thin arrows with minnimal fletch, length etc and very low drag, probably 500, Flu-flu arrows with a lower speed and much greater drag. 70 or 80. 

Does that sound like a good guess??
B

oh and since you hold the bow about 5 ft above the ground, I think the angle should actually be about 42*


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

Learn2turn said:


> Could someone explain the "chickenwing" and "drunken warrior" techniques, please?


Chicken wing style refers to folks drawing string/ release towards a chest.

Drunken Warrior - well, i began to call it that after seeing this YouTube clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=xDrT9tgk4wM


----------



## liquidshredda (Nov 23, 2011)

on you tube theres a guy shooting a target at like 250 yards with a bowtech assassin, of course it took him a couple times, and had to arch the shot, but he did do it.


----------

